# Any Fall turkey hunting tactics out there?



## Dave R

Any good reading or info on how to bag a fall turkey? I have some birds that have not been seen much during the fall but come out alot in spring. This spring I took a buddy in and called his in just days after having mine called in by another friend. I understand they don't respond to calling in fall. How do I get these birds to come to me? I have around 11 birds still grouped and want to put my wife on one of them and maybe fill mine with the bow if I can.

Anyone in or around Minot that knows what they're doing and has an area 51 tag might be able to take one of these if you can help me get my wife her first bird with some fall tactics.

E-mail me at [email protected] if interested.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Chuck Smith

A couple of fall tactics I have used are.....ambush and the scatter and call back method.

Ambush....ie scout or drive around and find an area where the turkeys are using....ridge lines, field edges, river bottoms, etc. Set up and wait them out. Or spot and stalk ambush....find a flock see what direction they are heading. Get ahead of them and wait.

The scatter/call back method.... Find a group of birds and try to spot and stalk them....when they scatter. Set up and start to call. Yelps and clucks.....long series of yelps like...hey where is everyone type thing. Birds will come back to rejoin the flock.

Hope this has helped a little.


----------



## Dave R

That seems to be the general concensus. Thanks for the confirmation. I'm going to see what I can do.

Good luck all on the season!.

Dave


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Get as close as possible and run into the middle of where they are and bust them. WAIT 30 minutes and then start some kee kee runs and light yelps.


----------



## alleyyooper

We use flushing dogs to bust a flock then set up and call them in with the come back call.
To early here.

 Al


----------



## Dave R

If season was in now, I'd have had one with my bow yesterday. They surely won't be out and around like this when I need them to be!

Thanks all. We're sure we can get her a fill for her tag. Just hope I can get the time to go for mine too.

Dave


----------



## Dave R

Well, We patterned 2 nice birds and setup the blind the other morning. I put out the hen decoy and started a few puts and purrs and they came out of the roost quickly at daylight. One actually fanned out as they were coming over to the decoy. They were about 80 yards away when they went behind a row of trees on their way to us. Perfect time for her to prop the gun and get ready for them to clear the tree row. Nope. A doe comes from the opposite side and was about 15-20 feet from the blind. I tried to keep the wife calm but she loudly whispered, "Oh my god!" Doe busts us and jets. Turkeys jet back into the woods and we are out the morning. I was happy to actually call them when I wasn't expecting anything to happen. I really got excited for her when I heard her click off the safety ready for them to clear the trees. I couldn't be mad at her either. I just didn't want her shooting a deer with a shotgun by accident. She never was this close to a deer. Oh well. Next time.

Taking my 6 year old out to pattern the big flock tomorrow. Hope to get good footage and maybe a shot at one with him there to see. He's anxious.

Dave


----------



## alleyyooper

Once they busted out of the area you should have tried the come backand gather call.
As posted above we send the dog in to bust up a flock then call them back in the fall. It does work.

 Al


----------



## Dave R

I actually called them into our area with our decoy and Kee Kee calling. THey were coming to us. We sat for about an hour more purring and calling a bit and there was nothing. The wife was too upset with herself anyways. Next time.


----------

